# مصروف البنزين عالي ماذا افعل



## رامي * (20 يوليو 2011)

سيارة كيا سيفيا 2 1997 اوتوماتيك كانت تمشي كحد اعلى 85 كم/صفيحة 
قمت بفحص السيارة كاملة وبناءا على الفحص قمت بتبديل حساس الاوكسجين حيث كان معطلا
ولزيادة الكفاءة قمت ب:
1- تبديل فلتر الهواء
2- تبديل البواجي
3-تبديل الزيت والفلتر
وما زالت السيارة تمشي كحد اعلى 120 كم/صفيحة يا مهندسي السيارات اريد معرفة السبب علما بأن كيبل البواجي جيد:81:


----------



## رامي * (21 يوليو 2011)

الى اصحاب الخبرة ماذا افعل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 يوليو 2011)

أخي هل قمت بأي فحص لعناصر دورة الوقود للمحرك ؟


----------



## رامي * (23 يوليو 2011)

قمت بعمل فحص شامل بالكمبيوتر وتبين ان حساس الاوكسجين معطل فقمت بتبديله على الفور وبعدها اعدت الفحص وكان ذو كفاءة ممتازة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 يوليو 2011)

ما دمت قد راجعت كل عناصر دورة الوقود ، هل راجعت : 
Tcc solenoid 
فعطله يؤدي الي زيادة صرف الوقود ، تأكد من حالته .


----------



## جراح فلسطين (28 يوليو 2011)

بكل الاحوال اخي الكريم حتى لو كانت اسلاك البواجي صالحة فالافضل ان تقوم باستبدالها لانه اسلاك البواجي لها عمر افتراضي وعندما تصبح قديمة تزيد من مقاومة الشعلة لحرق المزيج فتقل كفاءة الاشعال
ويفضل ايضا استبدال مصفاة البنزين


----------



## رامي * (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للجميع
ولكن ما هو tcc solenoid وما هو وظيفته في السيارة


----------

